# Congratulations !!!!!!!



## Guest

to members of the MBTA academy that graduated this morning. A special pat on the back for any members here who graduated......  GREAT WORK.


----------



## Inspector

While the Red Sox celebration was underway? Well at least we know that the light that shines on the Sox has a short life, your accomplishment will last your lifetime. Congratulations!


----------



## KozmoKramer

A real special congratulations to someone I'm very proud of.
You know who you are bro... Way To Go, You Deserve It!!! :thumbup:


----------



## screamineagle

to my Bro from this site, way to go!!!!


----------



## Andy0921

Congratulations to Mr. anonymous! Are we going to reveal who the member is?


----------



## Gil

Attleboro had 4


----------



## CJIS

Congrats!!


----------



## 1justice

It was a long journey, and hard felt til the end but we did. To all my classmates Good Luck and God Bless you all. Proud to be a part of the brotherhood.


----------



## Opie

Way to Go Dicky!


----------

